# Vacation Question



## Deadzone937 (Jul 30, 2021)

Hi all, I was recently told we could use vacation time that hadn't been accrued yet but wasn't sure the accuracy so I figured I'd reach out on here instead of looking like an idiot asking an OM or HR if it's obviously wrong. Thank you!


----------



## BoxedIn (Jul 30, 2021)

You can request days off in advance if you will have enough vacation by the time they come around, maybe that is what they meant.


----------



## Deadzone937 (Jul 30, 2021)

BoxedIn said:


> You can request days off in advance if you will have enough vacation by the time they come around, maybe that is what they meant.


Thank you! They weren't really too clear about it, and communication isn't very clear in general at my DC.


----------



## DC Diva (Jul 31, 2021)

Make sure you have the benefits hours when you take it though.   Otherwise time not covered will convert to accountable.


----------



## Deadzone937 (Jul 31, 2021)

DC Diva said:


> Make sure you have the benefits hours when you take it though.   Otherwise time not covered will convert to accountable.


Thank you! Nobody ever explains anything around here haha, it's so swamped with new hires that you can never reach HR, the OM or my GL.


----------



## brizzality (Aug 18, 2021)

You can request them off without having the hours but they will be accountable hours and unpaid. Om’s just sign the form, they don’t track the number of hours you have or don’t have.


----------



## Hal (Aug 18, 2021)

brizzality said:


> You can request them off without having the hours but they will be accountable hours and unpaid. Om’s just sign the form, they don’t track the number of hours you have or don’t have.


This is a terrible practice. I've had to deliver a few CA's and terms because people don't understand (or more likely don't care and hope no one notices) you need time to backfill.


----------



## DC Diva (Aug 20, 2021)

brizzality said:


> You can request them off without having the hours but they will be accountable hours and unpaid. Om’s just sign the form, they don’t track the number of hours you have or don’t have.


But you can bet HR does.  OM in our building start any reliability conversation   with “informed by HR”


----------

